# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Salomon BBR

## Biker753

Hello Leute


Würd mich mal interessieren was Ihr vom neuen Salomon BBR haltet!
Der Shape, das Konzept etc...
Ich hoff ich kann bald ein Review davon geben. Sobald mal schnee liegt werd ich ihn mal testen!!


Lg

----------

